# Chicago GTG September 2009



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Dear DIYMA Members.

I keep seeing all of these threads of shows and gatherings in different areas that are not around Chicago and it is driving me nuts! I want to see other installs, listen to their systems, bounce ideas off of other people that are into this hobby. 

So Im purposing a Chicago GTG for the date of Sunday September 13th.

The final location has not been worked out, if we have any shop owners on the forum in this area please Pipe up, otherwise ill host it at my local shop, The owner there has already given me the ok on it.

I do have an Audio Control RTA machine and a SPL meter if we want to make some SPL runs or SQ runs.

Let me know what your ideas are, I would love to do this before winter comes!

Joe Krelle


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

We could also do this as a Fall thing too in October. Any one have any interest.?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd be down for a GTG but unsure if I could make it on the 13th as I will be in MN that weekend and unsure of what time I will be coming back.
Aron


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea.. im not married to the 13th.. it was just a suggestion that was a month out!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea..... So who do we have in Northern indy, Southern Wisconsin, Chicago and western michigan???


----------



## Toastytoy (Jun 9, 2005)

I would be down, but the system aint pretty =D


----------



## bkoepp2 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd definitely be interested. I just finished the install of my stuff but need to make it look a bit prettier. This would be the motivation I need to make it look nice....

So far:
9887

US Acoustics USA4080
MBQuart QSCs (active)

Clarion DPX1851
DIYMA 12


Any tuning assistance is appreciated. I almost have it how I want it...


----------



## bkoepp2 (Mar 16, 2007)

The only weekend I couldn't do would be Oct. 2nd. Saturdays are preferred but not a big deal if on a Sunday...(Football starts soon....)


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

Got some local stuff coming up, but none are SQ specific. The Milwaukee show has a SQ comp I believe. You can call the shop to verify as I talked to him a while ago and don't remember for sure. 

August 29th - Waukegan - Exotic car club car show and sound off comp. 

August 30th - south Milwaukee - dbDrag/USACI comp Shop is listed on the USACI site. 

Sept 5th - Chicago CA.com meet in Rockford. Just for fun but there will be a TL there for metering. 

Sept 12th - CACO 3x dbdrag event - Waukegan

I'm part of Team DOA and we'll be attending all of these. Bunch of loud daily drivers that sound good playing music. Not SQ cars by any means, but we love to demo and meet new people, so if you come out be sure to stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in Milwaukee, not too far from Chicago. I might be able to make that, but let me know for sure if the event happens.

Not sure if you know about this: USACi Midwest -


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

Perfect Touch is the South Milwaukee event we'll be attending...


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you know if they have SQ judging?

I might show up, just to check out some cars, can't compete with my car like it is.


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

falkenbd said:


> Do you know if they have SQ judging?
> 
> I might show up, just to check out some cars, can't compete with my car like it is.


Just call the shop and ask as I don't remember since it was a while ago. DOA boys love to demo, but we're not SQ


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Mlstrass said:


> Got some local stuff coming up, but none are SQ specific. The Milwaukee show has a SQ comp I believe. You can call the shop to verify as I talked to him a while ago and don't remember for sure.
> 
> August 29th - Waukegan - Exotic car club car show and sound off comp.
> 
> ...



I am going to try and make that 12th date for sure!!


----------

